# Recently acquired used Stoeger Couger 8040F...



## Soldiernurse (Aug 12, 2011)

... in excellent condition, w/5 mags [11rd x4 & 1 15rd mag]. Field stripped & cleaned yesterday. Very different from my other S/A handguns. Feels good in my hand & not like the actual wt of 34oz. It will be interesting at the Range next week regards to the rotating barrel. Only one disappointment so far. My other S/A w/exterior hammer [EMP9] can be cocked & locked, which I like but not this Cougar.

BTW, a lot my holsters are Blade-Tech. I've ordered both IWB & OWB, Deep Concealment & Stingray for my Cougar. The order listing reads Beretta Cougar 8000/8040... so, hope y'all don't mind me saying hello w/my Stoeger on the Bertta Forum

:smt039


----------



## Soldiernurse (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, a lot of love on this Forum


----------



## smitty901 (Sep 13, 2013)

Well it is a Beretta not many know of. It came in a few versions F, D ect so that confused some. I was aware of them . Just picked up a like new 8040D for a very low price . Doing som research on it now.
Seems the platform was aimed mostly at LE.


----------

